# locales.. am verzweifeln



## nuhll (20. März 2015)

Hi,
ich erhalte seit einiger Zeit immer:
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory


nach dem ich z.B. apt-get Update usw mache.

Und nur nebenbei, ich habe natürlich niemlas an irgendwelchen Sprachdatein rumgefummelt, wollte lediglich mal die "deutsche" Version von Debian ausprobieren.
Ich hab unendlich viel gegooglet und es gibt viele tolle tipps... aber nix hilft.

root@debian-server:~# locale
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
LANGUAGE=
LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=

aus

und

root@debian-server:~# locale-gen
-bash: locale-gen: command not found

Sehe ich das richtig das ich die ganzen Probleme nur habe weil ich de_DE genommen hab? Was ich nur für ein Schelm bin meine Sprache auszuwählen -.- Hab seit Jahren Server auf en_US laufen - nie probleme.

Achja und 

root@debian-server:~# dpkg-reconfigure locales
perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
        LANGUAGE = (unset),
        LC_ALL = (unset),
        LANG = "de_DE.UTF-8"
    are supported and installed on your system.
perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed

und...

root@debian-server:~# apt-get remove locales
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Package 'locales' is not installed, so not removed
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.

root@debian-server:~# apt-get install locales
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
 locales : Depends: glibc-2.13-1
           Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) but it is not going to be installed or
                    debconf-2.0
E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.

root@debian-server:~# apt-get install debconf-2.0
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Package debconf-2.0 is a virtual package provided by:
  debconf 1.5.49
  cdebconf 0.182
You should explicitly select one to install.

E: Package 'debconf-2.0' has no installation candidate
root@debian-server:~# apt-get install debconf-1.5*
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
E: Unable to locate package debconf-1.5*
E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'debconf-1.5*'


bin total am ende.

Bin ich bekloppt??!

Edit:

auch das bringt nix:
root@debian-server:~# export LANGUAGE=de_DE.UTF-8
root@debian-server:~# export LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
root@debian-server:~# export LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8
-bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (de_DE.UTF-8)
root@debian-server:~# export LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8
root@debian-server:~# export LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.UTF-8
root@debian-server:~# locale-gen
-bash: locale-gen: command not found
root@debian-server:~# dpkg-reconfigure locales
perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
        LANGUAGE = "de_DE.UTF-8",
        LC_ALL = "de_DE.UTF-8",
        LC_MESSAGES = "de_DE.UTF-8",
        LC_CTYPE = "de_DE.UTF-8",
        LANG = "de_DE.UTF-8"
    are supported and installed on your system.
perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed


----------



## Jimini (20. März 2015)

Eins vorab - wenn du viel Konsolenoutput postest, ist es für's Lesen sehr hilfreich, wenn du die entsprechenden Absätze in QUOTE- oder CODE-Tags packst.

Welche Debian-Version und welche Repositories nutzt du (siehe /etc/apt/sources.list)? Hoffentlich stable?
Ich würde erstmal schauen, dass die installierten Pakete komplett und ohne offene Abhängigkeiten sind. Führe hierzu bitte einmal _apt-get install -f_ aus. Sollte es Fehlermeldungen geben, poste bitte den Output hier.
Danach _sollte_ locales sauber installiert sein und _locale-gen de_DE.UTF-8_ ausgeführt werden können.

MfG Jimini


----------



## nuhll (20. März 2015)

hi



> # deb Index of /debian wheezy main
> 
> deb Index of /debian wheezy main
> deb-src Index of /debian wheezy main
> ...





> root@debian-server:~# apt-get install -f
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.



Ich denke es liegt hier ran:

Locales kann net installiert werden weil was fehlt und das kann ich auch nicht installieren weil ich nicht weiß wie.  Bzw. es scheint wohl für mein Linux nicht verfügbar zu sein oder so. Hab auf dem Linux nie mehr gemacht als zusätzliche Programme per apt-get install und apt-get remove zu löschen und dann solch ein sinnloser fehler - da braucht man sich nicht wundern das man sowas nicht als Heimrechner will.



> root@debian-server:~# apt-get install locales
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> ...


----------



## Jimini (20. März 2015)

Lassen sich die Abhängigkeiten über ein _apt-get install glibc debconf_ auflösen?
Wobei es mich wundert, dass debconfig auf deinem System nicht vorhanden ist, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist das ein ziemlich grundlegendes Paket.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: Debian richtet sich eher an fortgeschrittene / lernwillige User (bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff auffassen). Wenn man noch unerfahren im Umgang mit Linux ist, kann man hier auch mal was zerschießen - das ist mir auch schon passiert.


----------



## nuhll (21. März 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Lassen sich die Abhängigkeiten über ein _apt-get install glibc debconf_ auflösen?
> Wobei es mich wundert, dass debconfig auf deinem System nicht vorhanden ist, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist das ein ziemlich grundlegendes Paket.
> 
> MfG Jimini
> ...



Hallo,
ich weiß das es sich hierbei hauptsächlich um ein Server BS handelt, dafür setze ich es ja auch seit fast 10 Jahren ein... trotzdem ist es mir nicht begreiflich wie solche grundlegenden dinge per apt-get update/remove zerstört werden können, davon abgesehen trat dieses Problem direkt nach der Installation schon auf, also bevor ich eigene Software installiert/deinstalliert hab. 



> root@debian-server:~# apt-get install glibc debconf
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> E: Unable to locate package glibc



Stimmt wohl was mit den sources.list nicht?!

Hab sie nun nach https://wiki.debian.org/SourcesList geändert



> root@debian-server:~# apt-get upgrade
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> ...



Wirklich krank, hab sehr viel gesucht und viel ausprobiert. Es scheint einfach ne Inkompatibilität zwischen debconf und locales zu geben...... wieso auch immer, ich hab daran nie was verändert.

Das geilste is aber, das ich es endlich geschafft habe den plexmediaserver zu installieren... und zwar mit aptitude install plexmediaserver statt apt-get ....


----------



## nuhll (23. März 2015)

Irgendeine Idee was ich noch probieren kann?

Kann ich locales vllt manuell neuinstallieren, wenn ja wie, finde darüber nichts.


----------



## Jimini (23. März 2015)

Läuft _apt-get update_ ohne Probleme durch?

MfG Jimini


----------



## nuhll (24. März 2015)

Hallo,
ja.

Mittlerweile kam das Problem auch nicht mehr, scheint als hätte ich es durch das benutzen von Aptitude gefixt?! Also die dinge welche durch apt-get nicht zu installieren waren (locales usw) habe ich per aptitude versucht...


----------

